# What a story



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This is a must watch for you hard core fishermen


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Thats pretty amazing. Ive seen some good size bass but that was huge. They have some good size bass in the aquarium at Kansas City's Cabela's location.


----------



## SlimHeavy (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow...Now thats hard core!!!! Poor guy will be sad if Kevin Glover ever finds his way up there....


----------

